# تحضير الروائح الفواكة كيميائيا



## يوسف الغريب (27 يوليو 2009)

*:1::1:*






*الأخوة والأخوات*




*هذه تجربة تحضير المشمش والبرتقال والموز كيميائياً .. نترككم مع التجربة *



*المواد المستخدمة *


*1- حمض الخل المركز 2- حمض الكبريتيك المركز *
*3- بنتانول 4- محلول كربونات الصوديوم المشبع *
*5- كبريتات ماغنيسيوم لا مائية *


*الادوات المستخدمة *


*1- دورق كروي الشكل 2- قمع فصل 3- مكثف *
*4- وحدة تقطير 5- كاس زجاجي سعة 100مل *


*خطوات التجربة *


*1- ضع 10مل من حمض الخل في الدورق الكروي ثم أضف اليه 20مل من البنتانول *
*2- أضف امل من حمض الكبريت المركز بحرص وببطأ*
*3- أغلي المخلوط لمدة ساعة *
*4- اترك مخلوط التفاعل حتى يبرد *
*5- صب مخلوط التفاعل في الكأس الزجاجي به ماء مثلج مع التقليب *
*6- صب الخليط في قمع فصل وتخلص من الطبقة السفلى للمحلول *
*7- اغسل المحلول المتبقي بمحلول مشبع من كربونات الصوديوم ( 15مل) ثم بماء مقطر ( 15 مل )*
*8- جفف المادة الناتجة بإستخدام كبريتات الماغنيسيوم اللامائية *
*9- اجري عملية تقطير ثم اجمع الناتج عند حرارة 145م *


*معادلة التفاعل *




*CH3COOH + HO(CH2)4CH3 ----> CH3COO(CH2)4CH3 + H20*


*يضاف حمض الكبريت للتفاعل بهدف نزع الماء *


*اذاً نستنتج ما يلي : *


*المادة الناتجة من التفاعل هي استر له رائحة المشمش




وليس المشمش نفسه ، انما هو مركب عضوي له رائحة المشمش ، وكما نعلم جميعا ان معظم الاسترات تتميز بروائح عطرية محببه تشبه الروائح الطبيعية للفواكهه المختلفة .*


*فمثلاً الاستر C3H7COOC5H11 له رائحة الموز *


*والاستر CH3COOC8H17 له رائحة البرتقال *


*ولتحضير اي أستر نستخدم القاعدة العامة التالية *


*حمض كربوكسيلي + كحول -------> استر + ماء *


*في وجود حمض الكبريت *




*مع اطيب التمنيات بالمتعة والفائدة *
للامانة منقول​


----------



## farouq dabag (27 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك يا(المهندس الحبة)


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الجديد في مضمونه وإلى الأمام ....


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الطيب 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الطيب 
وننتظر المزيد*​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 مارس 2010)

الموضوع يجب رد عليا


----------



## zecoco (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو الاتصال بي في اسرع وقت ممكن على (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
الموضوع يستاهل جدا وارجو ترك رقم التليفون


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه الافادة الجميلة


----------



## khalid elnaji (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم ارجو التوضيح فيما يخص اصافة النكهات للروائح.وشكرا جزيلا لك على مجهوداتك


----------



## الكيمياوي80 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور موضوع رائع


----------



## agabeain (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا مهندسنا االغاالى


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## يوسف الغريب (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم اخوانى المهندسين


----------



## haneen hassan (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمو ع الموضوع المفيد والشيق انا طالبه هندسه كيميائيه وعضو جديد اتمنى ان اكون عضو خفيف ضل


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> :1:تحياتى مهندس المحبة:1:
> الأخوة والأخوات
> هذه تجربة تحضير المشمش والبرتقال والموز كيميائياً .. نترككم مع التجربة
> 
> ...


 
سيدي الزميل الفاضل....
أود أولاً أن أشكر حضرتك على المعلومات القيمة و الجميلة...
و لكن لي تعليق بسيط أرجو أن تفسح صدرك لي....
أن الموضوع بطريقة عرضه يبدوا لي و كأنه معلومة دراسية.
حضرتك ذكرت القاعدة العامل لعمل الإسترات و زمان كانو بيسموها (روح الفراولة أو روح الموز و هكذا)...​ 
الأمر يا سيدي لا يقف عند هذا الأمر فقط.. الموضوع طويل و كبير و مش بالبساطة دي.......​ 
الموضوع يا سيدي تكنولوجيا تصنيع و تحضير و ثمن الأشياء دائماً ما يكون ثمن الفكرة عند ترويجها تجارياً.....​ 
العطور و روائح الفاكهة المخلقة كيميائياً تعتمد أساساً على مجموعة من المكونات و كل مكون في المركب بيكون له وظيفة بعينها للحصول على طعم و رائحة أو رائحة فقط... إلخ....​ 
و البناء الأساسي للمركب يجب أن تتوافر فيه عدة عناصر هامة أذكر منها:
1- العنصر الأساسي (صلب الموضوع) الإستر المراد تحضيره و يسمى البودي.....
2- هناك مجموعة من الإسترات بإضافة بعضها إلى بعض بنسب تعطي إتجاهاً لرائحة و نكهة مستهدفة بعينها...
3- يجب أن يحتوي بيان التركيب على مادة مخلبية و في نفس الوقت تتجه بالمركب صوب النكهة المطلوبة أو تضفي عليه تحسين النكهة و الرائحة... و مثال لها (الفانيللين ـ الكومارين ..... إلخ)...
و يختلف شكل هذا العنصر الداخل في التركيب على حسب المركب و الشكل المطلوب و الذوبانية
هذا غير وظيفتها الأساساية فالمطلوب من المادة المخلبية أن تعلق رائحتها بالجيوب الأنفية لفترة و و تعطي إشارات للمخ فتعلق الرائحة مثلاً لو مطلوب تكون لها رائحة حلويات (سويت)...
4- يجب أن يكون ذلك على مادة حاملة و تتوقف طبيعة المادة على شكل المنتج المستهدف تحضيره مثلاً لو كان المنتج المطلوب على شكل (مسحوق / بودرة) بحيث يوفر ثبات المستحضر أو المركب فيعمل على كونه مادة مالئة بالإضافة لمثبت للطعم و الرائحة لضمان الثباتية....
و يستخدم في هذا الدكستروز و اللاكتوز و مشابهاته...
و إن كان المستهدف الحصول على المادة سائلة و هنا قسمين.. إما مائية أو زيتية
فيكون المذيب هنا حسب المطلوب و يكون هو ذاته مثبت أو يضاف مادة مثبتة بنسبة...
و يتم التخفيف بتركيزات مختلفة حسب الحاجة.. ليس هذا و حسب... بل تكون المادة المذيبة و المالئة أحيانا من المواد الطيارة كالكحولات في حالة العطور و بتخفيف معين و ليس بتركيزها (70 %) و يضاف لها البروبيللين جليكول كمثبت بحيث تعلق به المادة الفعالة و تعطي من آن لأخر إنبعاثات كالعطور التي تستمر لفترة طويلة _Sustend Release_ و يجب التحقق من أنها ضمن قائمة المصرح بها غذائياً أم لا في حالة الأغذية...
فمثلاً (مونو بروبيللين جليكول) غذائي يستخدم في مكسبات الطعم .. داي بروبيللين جليكول سام.. لا يستخدم في الأغذية و لكنه مسموح به في مستحضرات التجميل​ 
و يجب أن نعرف أن لكل مركب أكثر من بيان تركيب و تطبيق و تركيز و هذا ما نشاهده على البطاقات الخارجية من رقم كودي.. هذا الرقم له في الشركة المنتجة بيان تركيب بتركيزات معينة و شكل تطبيقي...​ 
مثال:
1- أحد تركيبات رائحة الموز:
أيزو أميل أسيتات 20 %
فانيليا كريستالات 0.4 %
أيزو إيجينول 1.4 %
مونو بروبيللين جليكول إستكمل حتى 100 وزناً​ 
2- أحد تركيبات رائحة البرتقال:
زيت إستر البرتقال 50 % وزناً
إستر دي ليمونين 20 % وزناً
مضاد للأكسدة
فيتامين أ بالميتات 5/1000
المذيب زيت ذرة او عباد شمس حتى 100​ 
3- أحد تركيبات الليمون:
دي ليمونين 50 %
سيترال 20 %
ليمون جريس 5 / 1000
أو ببتجرين 5 / 1000
مضاد للأكسدة 2 / 1000
مذيب زيت ذرة أو عباد الشمس حتى 100 وزناً​ 
4- أحد تركيبات طعم الزبدة الفلاحي:
إيثيل بيوتيرات 1120 جرام
حمض البيوتيرك 425 جرام
كومارين 53 جرام
كل 100 جرام من التركيبة يكافيء رائحة 4 كيلو زبد بلدي​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل:
أود أن أذكر لكم هنا بعض من الأخبار السارة جداً.....

العالم الآن إتجه في المدخلات للعناصر الإنتاجية خاصة الغذائية و مستحضرات التجميل حتى الصابون للخامات الطبيعية أو من أصل طبيعي. و خلف وراءه كل المدخلات من أصل كيميائي أو المخلقة كيميائياً أو التي أساساها (بتروكيماويات)....

و هناك إتجاه وسطي بإستخدام نصف المدخلات المخلق كيميائياً و النصف الأخر من مصادر طبيعية و هذا في المنظفات و الشامبوهات فقط.. أما التصنيع الغذائي كله طبيعي...

لم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد... بل أن مواد التعبئة و التغليف شملت ذلك أيضاً و هذا منذ سنوات تزيد عن 15 سنة مضت....
يستخدمون العبوات الزجاجية بدلاً من المصنعة من البلاستيك أو الراتنجات.... (البوليمر)....

و لو لاحظتم بعض الدول خاصة الأوربية تعطي تكنولوجيا التصنيع الملوثة ، و تفكك مصانع بأكملها و تقذف بها في جعبة دول العالم الثالث.. و تتخلص من تلك الصناعات بالكامل و تشجع على تصدير منتجات تلك الصناعات من دول العالم الثالث إليها لتسد إحتياجات السوق لديها من تلك المنتجات...

و هذه الصناعات ملوثة للبيئة و لها آثار ضارة على العاملين في مجالها......
نذكر منها:
1- الصباغة و التجهيز
2- السيراميك
3- السجاد و منتجاته (موكيت ـ ألياف صناعية ... إلخ...)
4- الأسمنت​


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورجدا


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## yaseenrar (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شبرا البلد (16 يناير 2011)

:29:ياريت نستمر فاستخدام المواد الطبيعيه لعدم وجود اضرار جسيمه منها مثل الكيماويات


----------



## عزو العز (20 يناير 2011)

السيد: يوسف الغريب المحترم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع وارجوا الله لك النجاح وبالتوفيق


----------



## عزو العز (20 يناير 2011)

السيد : شبرا لبلد المحترم
المواد الطبيعية مواد كيميائية تحضيرها وتخزينها بشكل غير مطابق للمواصفات القياسية ضرارها اخطر من المواد الكيميائية الصناعية وشكرا


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (17 يناير 2012)

الف شكرااااااااا


----------



## الرشيد2 (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboali_ashor (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الطيب 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## qbasel (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## mechanic power (26 مايو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

